# Bfn day 13 and a bfp day 14 possible?



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get a bfp on day 14 if you get a neg on day 13?

I have had no bleed and am still getting cramps. I am so upset it is all over. 

Please advice. 

Thanks kerrie xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

I guess this has not happened to anyone then.   

Kerrie xx


----------



## Becky79 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Kerry,

I just wanted to reply, I am having my first IVF so have no personal experience. I would say however if you had a strong positive it is very unlikely that the test is wrong. It is far more likely to be a false negative than a false positive. I would suggest doing another test tomorrow and would use the same brand. Then talk to your cllinic as if your really not sure you could ask your clinic to do a blood test to check you HCG levels.

Hope this has been helpful and you get a definate answer soon


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Becky, 

Thank you so much for your reply, it was very comforting! You are so right! I'll do another one tom.  

Good luck for you too!! 

Kerrie xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Kerrie - my consultant (head of big hospital) called me today and he said it is perfectly possible and he's seen it lots of times before.  It's not over til the witch turns up.  Sending you fairy dust to keep her away  .  Sleep well.  Rebxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Reb, 

Thanks great to hear!!  

 for all!!  

night night xxxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

You know I'm reading this in hope too Kerrie   fingers crossed for us both tomorrow. Sleep well.


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

kerrie_1975 & nutmeg, oh I do hope you both get that line tomorrow, wishing you all the best.
  
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi girls, 

Well it's def all over for me, another bfn this morn, I am so deeply upset.  

good luck to everyone on 2ww wishing u all the best of luck!

Congrats any bfp. And sorry any bfn (know his you are feeling)

love kerrie xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

So very very sorry Kerrie.  I'll PM you.
Reb
xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Kerrie  ,
I know at the moment it seems like everything is against you but take as much time as you need to recover and you will find the strength to get yourself back up and try again. Hope to see you back here very soon.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Kerrie  

You may not believe it at the moment but you will get through this 

Treat yourself, pamper yourself...and look after you & DH

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

SO sorry Kerrie, BFN for me too today


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

So sorry Nutmeg. Thinking of you


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh nutmeg, I am sorry to hear that. Like is so crap sometimes!  

Next time the three of us will be on here with bfps I just know it!!  

Please keep in touch! You going straight into next ivf cycle? I will be. I am in on wed week to talk it all over. 

Well untill the next time girls......

Big hugs!
Kerrie xxxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

We're going to have a break from treatment I think. I really struggled with this cycle emotionally much more than any of the others. I think I didn't grieve properly after the last m/c and so found this cycle distressing. I will be keeping an eye on you all though and wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks natasha for all your advice and support over the last 2 weeks. All the best to you too! Hope everything works out for you too! 

Big hugs! 
Kerrie xxxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Natasha/Kerrie   with you.  I'm heartbroken too.  Stay strong, be kind to yourselves and see you soon.  Reb xxx


----------

